# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Κότες δεν "συμπαθούν" τους κόκορες!!!

## kostas0206

Λοιπον παιδια, πριν 4 μηνες περιπου αγορασαμε καμια 40αρια κοτες και κοτοπουλα. Απο αυτες ηταν 18 κοτοπουλακια κρεατοπαραγωγης, 20 πουλαδες αυγοπαραγωγης, και απο τα κοτοπουλακια γβηκαν και δυο κοκορες. 
Τωρα το θεμα εχει ως εξης. Οι κοκορες μεγαλωσαν και θελουν να ζευγαρωσουν με τις κοτες. Αλλα οταν παει να "καβαλησει" καποια κοτα, αρχιζει η κοτα και τον κυνηγαει και να τον τσιμπαει. Πιστευετε πως ειναι θεμα χρονου ή κατι αλλο συμβαινει?

ΥΓ: οι κοτες ειναι πρωταρες και οι κοκορες τα πανε τελεια μεταξυ τους. 
      Ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα γιατι σε καποιους μηνες θελω να βγαλω κοτοπουλακια!!!

----------


## geofil

Θέμα χρόνου είναι. 
Τα κοκοράκια είναι ακόμα άπειρα. Σε λίγο θα καταφέρουν να επιβληθούν στις κότες.

----------


## xarhs

σιγα σιγα θα πανε ολα οκ..... ετσι κανουν και τα δικα μου....

----------


## kostas0206

Ααααααααααα οκ παιδια σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!

----------

